# Creating a website...Huhhhhhhhhhhhh?



## brandonazel (Feb 22, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me as to how i can make my own website from scratch and if there are any good hints and secrets that will help me? thank youuuuu


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi!
From scratch?? You will need to learn dreamweaver, code, etc. etc.
There are a lot of sites that have templates where you can just add stuff to it. Text, pictures, etc.
Wordpress.. places like that.
My company uses register.com.. not the greatest by any means.. but it gets the job done.

Good Luck!


----------



## gr8t100 (Feb 3, 2011)

use the website filter in photoshop, done.


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

This is hilarious!


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,

Unless you have experience developing a website I would not recommend you leap straight into it using raw code.

The structure and layout of your website is critical for its success and most important of all you need lots and lots of keywords in the text of your site. That's actual text on your page as the old use of the <meta> keyword tag is pretty much useless these days.

I'm not sure how Photoshop website export works, but if it outputs a bunch of bitmaps with a HTML frame that you are heading down the wrong track. (Please correct me if I am wrong as I don't know if the export keeps real text based text, and not bitmaps of text).

There are lots of platforms you can build upon that let you build a site with eCommerce, shopping cart and are fairly easy to you. Joomla, DotNetNuke, etc. Other platforms are designed for this industry and even have an online designer and support apparel products with style by size by color pricing.

But most important of all is the content. I wrote a small article on the use on the use of keywords in your content and in particular short tail vs. long tail keywords. You can read it here: Short tail vs. long tail keywords | Wilcom DecoNetwork World Blog

Beyond content you need to submit your site to Google (www.google.com/webmasters/tools/ and Add your URL to Google) plus sign up for Google's Places for Business (places.google.com/business).

Learn how Google uses your site and familiarize yourself with Googles SEO Starter Guide : Check out Google’s Search Engine Optimization Starter Guide | Wilcom DecoNetwork World Blog

Good luck and keep asking questions!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

As stated above a lot things goes into a website. Building a site from scratch without any coding knowledge is tough and building an e-commerce site....fuhhh get about it! Use a pre-made cart like shopify, bigcartel, wordpress, etc, but don't try to go at it alone. If you got all the time in the world then start learning HTML, then CSS. Then you may be able to understand but starting out I suggest a pre-made cart.


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

Use CMS like Wordpress, Joomla, Drupal for website development. It would make your work very easy and fast. There are number of plugins and themplates available. Wordpress has a lage support community also.


----------



## Vanguard (Feb 17, 2008)

There is a software I found from a company called ''Serif''. The product is called ''WebPlus x4''. I don't work for them I just really like the software. I've been a graphics dude for years but I never got into the whole ''programming'' thing for web design. This software works and functions very much like Illustrator or Corel Draw. You design the page and the software writes the code. You can easily add photos, videos, blogs, contact pages, etc. It even comes with several templates to get you going or you can start from scratch. You can import graphic files you've created in other graphic programs. It's a very simple yet powerful program. Best of all, it's normally $99 and it's on sale on their site for $69! I love it! I did a site for myself and it was so easy, I've done sites for others.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Purchase a template (don't use a "website tonight" type product that can't be moved from host to host) that can be built with either Dreamweaver or Expressions Web
2. Sign-up for Google Analytics and WebMaster Tools
3. Join Web discussion forums where you can ask questions. Google Webmaster Help Forum is one.
4. Have plan of what you want to do (content and visual elements)


----------

